# False Pregnancy



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm trying to decided on whether to let Piper go through her first season. Mainly to make sure she has matured fully. But I'm wondering how many dogs have false pregnancy? 

On the internet, some articles quote 60% of dogs unspay go through this. But doesn't go in to what the percentage is of first season dogs. Mainly dogs going through there first season.

Also how long dos the process take. I have read it can take up to 4 weeks. What has been the experience of people on here that have let their "bitches" go through one heat cycle?


----------



## charlipoo (Sep 7, 2013)

I have an 8 yr old and she only had just got sprayed and never had a false pregnancy it's really rare but can happen 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Uave known a couple of bitches go through it but only one for her first season think she is almost 2 now and has had 3 phantoms.

another bitch i knew kept bouncing from season to phantom and back to season. After about the 4th time in a row the vet said the only way to brake it was to let her have a litter(she had a litter before but not with this owner) that did solve the problem and they got her spayed. 

the other one recked the house while nesting, just shredded everyting including there older dogs bed. we think she had puppies before just by the look of her nipples they were huge for such a wee jack. think she had 2 then the got a windo to het her spayed 

she also went nuts when we played a video of new born puppyes crying, she darted through every room to find them. it was cute to start with but we had to quickly shut it off as we relized she was stressing.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Unfortunately you can't predict which bitches will go through a false pregnancy. If possible I would be tempted to let her have one season then spay. Spaying in itself can kick off a false pregnancy in some bitches so there really is no way to prevent it happening if is going to.


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Hello. Lucy had her first season at approx 7.5 months. We then had her spayed mid-point between then and her second season - 10.5 months. Immediately after her spay she had a phantom pregnancy - yes with no fun attached! It was an awful stressful time for her and us. I understand that it is not the norm!

With hindsight I would have to think again with another dog if I would have the spay pre-season instead of post-season as it took her weeks to recover.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I have owners contacting me quite often about their bitch experiencing a phantom/false pregnancy after a first season, it is not a nice experience for the dog or the owner at times and something that does need to be considered when owning a bitch as a family pet. 

I am in favour of the pre season spaying for a few reason (owners personal choice of course) but this is one reason why, especially if a bitch is not required for breeding.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks for the information. This is probably the hardest decision I"m making since deciding to get a female dog. It seemed easier to decide when I was thinking of getting a boy...


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I personally am in favor of the pre season spay. I have a very close relationship to our vet, and she was wonderful in educating us. it is a topic that alot of people difer on. for us the pre season spay was what we chose when we weighed all the pros and cons.
I also love and trust my vet, I have had some vets in the past for other animals and none compare to the vet that I have now.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I do have an article about neutering on my blog .. which may help some owners  

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2013/09/04/neutering-your-puppydog/


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I am in favour of allowing bitches to have one season and my local vets also recommend this. Daisy had a phantom pregnancy but I wouldn't say it caused her any major problems other than it seemed to last quite a while. In the end the vet gave her something to help it finish. When we did get her spayed it went amazingly well. Despite the complication with the phantom pregnancy I would do the same again. 

You could have a read of this thread..

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=9269

Good luck with your decision. You will do what feels right in the end.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks I think I have read that thread by will read it again.


----------

